# In the market for a Toy Hauler, what you got?



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well I FINALLY got the title for my motorhome after over a yr. Never really got to enjoy it since I've owned the stupid thing. The guy screwed the title up and I wasnt smart enough to know any better. Lesson learned! Well sold it to my uncle luckily. Gonna pay the loan off tomarrow so that means sometime next yr I will be able to buy a toy hauler. Im torn between the pop up toy haulers and hard sided toy hauler. Heres what I have been lookin at.

If I get a pop up toy hauler im pretty much sold on the coleman/fleetwood E3 or the used E4 (no longer made)

If I get a bumper pull slides would be nice. I really like the Keystone outback models with slides and the loft model. 

If I get a 5th wheel I belive I would need a smaller than 30 or 31ft since I dont have a dually. (99 F250 4x4 7.3 PSD SRW). I really like the Raptor and Cyclone but dont want to have to buy a bigger truck. I just dont want to mess up my truck although its got lots of power with some add ons already and more to come. I could get a regular 5th wheel and just put a hitch on the back too. 

What do you guys think? Im always on the net doin research but want to hear from people who actually pull one of these rigs.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

how many bikes are you looking to put in it. if more than one big bike you should look into the work and play style. i know they are a little cheaper than the toy hauler and they can have more cargo room for bikes.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well I got my brute, a bayou 185 and 2 lil 110cc atvs. Eventually I am gettin a teryx too. I want room in the living area so a slide out is a must. My gf and I and two kids will be using it mainly.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

well i guess you just answered your own questions about the pop ups. they work and plays have alot of living room once the bikes are outside. you will have to go look at them and i would find out if you could load up your bikes in the ones on the lot that you like.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well i have a 40 foot victory lane 5th wheel with 2 slides and pull the heck out of it with my 3/4 ton duramax


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

The ideal thing to get is a big 5th wheel toy hauler BUT i dont want to much strain on my truck or buy another truck to haul a toy hauler. I saw one guy on my diesel forum that pulls a huge 40ft 5th wheel with an F150? I thought these 5th wheels weigh alot? I mean he is usin a Ford  but still. Maybe just the physical size is makin me think these huge toy hauler 5th wheels weigh so much?


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

mine is pretty heavy I pulled across the scales at a truck stop and had my wheeler in the back and hit just under 24k but i have air bags edge prgramer and banks cold air i can set the cruise on 70 and run good i just pulled it to mcpherson kansas a couple months ago got 11 mpg running 65-70 but if you have a 3/4 diesel ud have no problem pulling it i just hate when the wind is blowin hard you can really feel it behind you then mine is just over 13 feet tall


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Which 5th wheel do you have? Im not opposed to gettin a smaller 5th wheel like a 21ft to 27ft and puttin a lil trailer on the back of it either. All I got dont to my diesel so far is DIY intake, MBRP 4" turbo back exhaust into dual 6" stacks. I plan on gettin a DP chip and some other DIY mods to make it more efficient. I mainly take trips from KS to CO in the mountains.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I have a 29' Adrenaline toy hauler, bumper pull, it weighs about 11000lb when it has two bikes in it and full of water and fuel, and I drag it all over the place with a Toyota Tundra.. If you look into the fifth wheels be carefull because most of them will only hold ONE big bike or two small bikes, they don't have as much cargo space as a bumper pull, beacuse most of them have a seperate room in the back, and the wall restricts your cargo space.. I can fit a prowler and my bike sideways behind it in mine but it's tight.. And mine has more cargo space than ANY of the others I looked at, about 16', and I still can't get three big quads in mine, I've tried.. Tried one straight and two sideways behind it, it didn't fit.. No slides on mine.. If you're gonna haul all those bikes you have, you might just be better off going with the fifth wheel and enclosed trailer behind it for the bikes.. Good luck finding one that suits you !!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i have a victory lane and mine does have the vapor wall in it but all dont i can put 2 big bikes in mine for sure and with the truck and wut you have done to it youd have no problems pullin same one as i have or around the same size i have ive just never been a big fan of bumper pulls im not knocking them its just my preffrence


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I really like the key stone out backs but not opposed to other bumper pulls as well. Coachmen makes good stuff. I like the idea of a bumper pull cause I can still use my truck bed. You can put a reciever hitch rack on a bumper pull cant you? I could put those two lil kids atvs on that couldnt I?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I bought a bumper pull because I couldn't afford a fifth wheel toy hauler, they PROUD of them things !! LOL Alot more room in them though.. I didn't have the truck to pull it either so I had to settle for what I could get without having to buy the WHOLE setup, maybe one day when I hit the lottery I'll get me a Raptor.:rockn: And yes you can put a hitch on a bumper pull and hook a trailer to it, I've seen it done at the big rides we go to.. Lots of crazy setups too.. Only thing to watch for if you do that is the length, if you hook say a 12' to 16' trailer to a toyhauler you are getting on up there..


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah you can putm in back of truck I just use mine ALOT thats why I went fot the 5th wheel


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I thought it was illegal to have a bumper pull with another trailer hooked to that? Or is it only illegal if you get caught? haha. I think for right now I will just get somethin cheaper and use it for awhile till I can get somethin bigger and better. If I was single I would just buy a big raptor or cyclone 5th wheel toy hauler and just live in the thing! Those big 5th wheels are nicer than some houses! I cant wait till the rv show in kc this january. I go every yr and bring each and every brochure I can get my hands on hehe.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

some states you can and some you cant.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i got mine as a repo saved bout 15 grand on it and it wasnt but a year old


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

just do alot of lookin online before you buy i drove all the way from louisiana to indiana but it was well worth it


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

What brand has the bumper pull with a slide?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've seen keystone has their bumper pulls with slides. Their one outback toy hauler has a rear slide and one on the slide. I really like the outback loft. It has a slide on the roof but dont think they make it anymore. Its so cool!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Iv been looking for one just ain't found one with a slide yet.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

They are out there just a big wild goose hunt.


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

here you go ... my ******* toy hauler, only cost me $6900 for the purchase of the camper and 20' flatdeck ... plus now I have the flat deck when I need it


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats sweet! So is it easy to remove your camper from that trailer? I always thought of usin a gooseneck flat bed trailer and usin the truck camper.


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

it's a bit of work to get it on and off but all I had do was make a beam out of 2x6's that span ten feet to clear the fender wells. I believe if I bought dually style camper jacks it would work fine to clear the fender wells


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea true. Really cool set up. You got a lil porch there haha. I always liked the pop up truck campers.


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

a gooseneck work work good , then you could buy a longer one and have a bigger patio


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats one reason why id use a gooseneck cause its got that "up" part up front so the truck camper would fit perfectly. Or maybe you could put it right over the axles of the trailer and use the part under the bed part and haul another atv or somethin.


----------



## dlyons69 (Apr 14, 2011)

Did you ever get that toy hauler? I have a Fleetwood Scorpion for sale.


----------

